# Ballooner or Middleweight  (Ross Deluxe) ?



## jd56 (Apr 2, 2011)

Wow, as many of you know I'm should still be on "training wheels" but, please help me clarify what I have here.

Is my 58-59 Ross Deluxe considered a "Middleweight" rather than a "Classic Ballooner" ?

All my postings on this bike have been under the Classic Ballooner and no one has corrected it.

I saw an Ehow video on the web on these tank bikes and given the construction of my tanklight and the plastic light cover, it seems to fit in this class.
When I purchased the bike it had the balloon tires so I just ASSumed that is what it was.

What do I know....that's why I'm here with the GURUS on theCABE, right?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Apr 2, 2011)

Most companies dropped ballon tire bikes after 1957. Exceptions are Schwinn's Wasp (through 1964), Phantom (through 1959), and Columbia's Newsboy Special. Pretty much any cruiser type bike made between 58 and 1975 was a middleweight. Your style of Ross was always a middleweight line. Their earlier balloon models had a rounder tank that filled up the frame in that area.


----------



## jd56 (Apr 3, 2011)

How about that....still learning, that's why I'm here.

Thanks,
Adam


----------

